
51 Pegasi b - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/51_Pegasi_b
======
messe
Title should be "51 Pegasi b", with b lowercase as it denotes a planet.

~~~
BubRoss
I would say the title should be a longer description that tells people what
they are clicking on instead of a few words that look like gibberish to most
people and nothing else.

~~~
gus_massa
The anticlickbait filter probably ate the 51. (It's a false positive.) I'm not
sure about the capital "B".

The guidelines recommend to use the original title, but some minor variations
are tolerated. I'd recommend " _51 Pegasi b – extrasolar planet Bellerophon_
". In this cases you can send an email to the mods and they sometimes agree
and fix the title hn@ycombinator.com

